# Help, Help Help! Does anyone know the name of this composer or song?



## mytrademark (Mar 29, 2006)

http://website.ag.nsw.gov.au/henson_ad_768x432.mpg

it's the song that is used in this trailer advertising an art showing for Bill Henson.


----------

